# I Met Her/Him At SAS!



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

So I always seem to be reading in the relationships section how people have met their current girlfriends and boyfriends off of this site. I'm very happy to hear this, and I'd like to hear (and I assume others) about your stories if you don't mind sharing them, you don't have to include names if you do not want. Also do you feel that having someone who is alot more understanding to one of your barriers in life(social anxiety) has really helped your relationship out?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

n/a <cry>


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I dont have a story, but this guy I met 2 years ago when I came here, he met a girl on that old website Social Anxiety Friends (not sure if it's still there), and they've been head over heels infatuated with eachother, they were from Ohio/Wisconsin, and they met up and just had the craziest time...last time I heard from him they planned out their whole life together, kids, moving in...so crazy :eyes


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I hope to add something here but who knows. =)


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Most of such stories are too saccharine for my liking. I also don't like witnessing PDA on message boards. Good if they're happy, just don't let me see it. I do the same for them.


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

odd_one_out said:


> Most of such stories are too saccharine for my liking. I also don't like witnessing PDA on message boards. Good if they're happy, just don't let me see it. I do the same for them.


Its not their responsibility to hide their happiness, its yours to just ignore it if its that upsetting to you. No big deal..

Some of us are lonely and the stories inspire hope.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

so_so_shy said:


> Its not their responsibility to hide their happiness, its yours to just ignore it if its that upsetting to you. No big deal..
> 
> Some of us are lonely and the stories inspire hope.


+1!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Blu said:


> *bump*
> 
> Anyone? I was hoping to read some heart touching stories.


When I'm on the internet it's not usually my heart that I'm touching.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

This line is busy.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I think the people that have met significant others on this site are too busy doing it to reply to this thread.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I think the people that have met significant others on this site are too busy doing it to reply to this thread.


^LOL! :b

Helloooooooo... We KNOW you're out there.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

so_so_shy said:


> Its not their responsibility to hide their happiness, its yours to just ignore it if its that upsetting to you. No big deal..
> 
> Some of us are lonely and the stories inspire hope.


Aye, you're right. But I'm fed up being responsible. (Also it's very hard to ignore PDA when in the middle of some thread unexpectedly.)


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Rofl this thread got alot of responses, just not the kind I was expecting!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I had an imaginary s.o. back in like 2006. We didn't meet here, but I invited her/him to join. She/he only posted about the breeding habits of octupi (search it up), but I was glad for her/his support.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

i havent, but there are a few couples that i know of on here. i dont want to name names for obvious reasons, but there are plenty of sas members who have met their significant others on here. i think most of them just like keeping it on the down low. really cool stuff when you hear their stories though.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I just read a blog post from someone on here who had met someone from SAS and are planning to meet each other very soon^^


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Goodness, so many replies and still no story. I guess I'll tell an abbreviated version of mine. :lol

I ran the SAS Secret Santa back in 2006, and he had signed up to participate. He saw I was Boston, and he happened to be moving there, so we started exchanging emails about best neighborhoods for apartments and all that. Then he emailed me about his daily adventures driving from Alaska to Boston in the winter and sent me pictures.

There was an SAS gathering planned for February 2007, and we decided to meet up before the gathering so at least we'd each already know another person. So I went over to his new apartment and then we had lunch. I was very nervous. :lol It worked out well because the gathering was super _super_ awkward. The movie was alright, but a group of ~8 people eating dinner together and not talking must have been a strange sight to behold.

After that we would hang out once or twice a week. I went with him to IKEA to buy some furniture and help haul it up. And then one day on chat he said something like, "Can you come over today? I'd really like to see you."


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Goodness, so many replies and still no story. I guess I'll tell an abbreviated version of mine. :lol
> 
> I ran the SAS Secret Santa back in 2006, and he had signed up to participate. He saw I was Boston, and he happened to be moving there, so we started exchanging emails about best neighborhoods for apartments and all that. Then he emailed me about his daily adventures driving from Alaska to Boston in the winter and sent me pictures.
> 
> ...


So I take it that you two are married and have kids now?:teeth


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

I enjoy my conversations (well private messages) with someone on here. She makes me feel good .


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

This thread needs more saccharine. 

It's not my story, sorry, but I'm sharing it because someone mentioned wanting hope. So I'm sharing the story of two of my closest friends. They first made contact as young teenagers on another forum, I think it was based on writing though don't quote me there. Anyway, they knew each other through chat messages for about eight years. On the sixth year he confessed his love for her. She was living with her boyfriend, and didn't say it back though she felt it. They lost touch for a year while he traveled Europe. While he was out there she let him know it was reciprocated. So he flew from Europe to the States wanting to meet her in person. He was supposed to stay a week and he ended up staying for three months. The two returned to his hometown together and got married about two months later. 

Some would question this situation but after being married for a year and a half now, spending every minute of every day together, well, they're very very happy. 

There's your message of hope. ;D


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

MindOverMood said:


> So I take it that you two are married and have kids now?:teeth


Oh dear, no. We're both very untraditional, so weddings don't appeal to us much. :lol Maybe something very very small some day.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I want to go to a SAS wedding.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Oh my god. We would make the worst group of guests ever.

Can you imagine trying to seat us? Would you group us all at one massively awkward table, or spread us out over everyone else?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

ohpewp said:


> Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Inspiring story..... jk but congratulations none the less.


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

I met her on here last Dec. and just got home from visiting her for 4 days this past Sunday. I won't get all mushy because I could go on and on, but she's amazing and I am even more in love with her than I was before we met in person. I plan to visit her again ASAP. I am the happiest I have been in my entire life. ^-^


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

thepretender said:


> Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> I met her on here last Dec. and just got home from visiting her for 4 days this past Sunday. I won't get all mushy because I could go on and on, but she's amazing and I am even more in love with her than I was before we met in person. I plan to visit her again ASAP. I am the happiest I have been in my entire life. ^-^


This guy rocks my world.


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

ohpewp said:


> this guy rocks my world.


shapow


----------



## LNahid2000 (May 23, 2007)

I've had crushes on a few people here, but they all end up being straight.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

odd_one_out said:


> Most of such stories are too saccharine for my liking. I also don't like witnessing PDA on message boards. Good if they're happy, just don't let me see it. I do the same for them.


lol I'm the same


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

ohpewp said:


> This guy rocks my world.





thepretender said:


> shapow


Congrats guys. I am really happy for both of you. :clap

Aww, good thoughts, good memories.  If only we all could be so lucky


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

I wonder what their pokemon babies will look like


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Wherer;es the baby due!


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Oh my god. We would make the worst group of guests ever.
> 
> Can you imagine trying to seat us? Would you group us all at one massively awkward table, or spread us out over everyone else?


LOL :teeth there would be a whole bunch of people just sitting at the tables and not dancing


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> Most of such stories are too saccharine for my liking. I also don't like witnessing PDA on message boards. Good if they're happy, just don't let me see it. I do the same for them.


dont mean to sound like a jerk, but why do they need to hide it from you? just ignore it like you would any other post you dont like.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

mbp86 said:


> I wonder what their pokemon babies will look like


HA! This made me laugh.

Congratulations you two! :clap


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I met someone on here a few years ago. The romance lasted less than a year, but we've remained best friends. 

(I do miss the romance, though. )


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I met my first and current girlfriend through here. She was up on tinychat camera and I kept telling a friend I thought she was cute and he got tired of hearing it and told her what I was saying. We started talking, a lot, and I started falling in love. She followed.
She lives on the other side of the world but I couldn't help falling for her. I'm flying over there in 3 weeks to meet her. I don't think I'll ever forget this.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Oh my god. We would make the worst group of guests ever.
> 
> Can you imagine trying to seat us? Would you group us all at one massively awkward table, or spread us out over everyone else?


I'd much rather go to that wedding than the actual one I have to go to next month. At least most of the folks at the SAS wedding would understand when I explain that I've been doing absolutely nothing with my life. :|


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

Dempsey said:


> I'm flying over there in 3 weeks to meet her. I don't think I'll ever forget this.


Good luck! I hope everything goes smooth. Are you nervous about meeting her in person? I was pretty darn nervous about meeting ohpewp but it turned out to be amazing. We hit it off in person pretty much instantly and the romance carried over from the internet talking/texting pretty fast. I'm sure you'll have something similar.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

thepretender said:


> Good luck! I hope everything goes smooth. Are you nervous about meeting her in person? I was pretty darn nervous about meeting ohpewp but it turned out to be amazing. We hit it off in person pretty much instantly and the romance carried over from the internet talking/texting pretty fast. I'm sure you'll have something similar.


I think I'll be extremely nervous I've never even been on a plane before but it will be fun. We're both used to talking on the camera and mic now so we don't really type much anymore. We get along really well I can't imagine it not happening in real life.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

senrab said:


> LOL :teeth there would be a whole bunch of people just sitting at the tables and not dancing


Psh, speak for yourself! Once I got comfortable, I would be out there on the dance floor, cutting a rug with all the SAS ladies! :yes


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Witan said:


> Psh, speak for yourself! Once I got comfortable, I would be out there on the dance floor, cutting a rug with all the SAS ladies! :yes


I will be busting a move too. Not well but it will be busted


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Over a year ago I started to talk to someone on here. It was a fluke that they even replied since I seemed indifferent to the conversation, but that was just my SA talking. We have spoken on the phone a few times. The conversations last for hours and I don't understand why two people that are so far away could be so understanding towards eachother's SA. The support that this person has given me is phenomenal. I have tried to do the same. There is no doubt that if we didn't have such bad SA we would have surely met. I am patient and keep hope that we will meet in the future. The meeting will be worth the wait.


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

SAgirl said:


> I am patient and keep hope that we will meet in the future. The meeting will be worth the wait.


I have pretty bad SA, and I was sooooooo nervous to meet her in person. But I forced myself to do it and as soon as we met and I held her in my arms, pretty much all the nervousness went away and I felt all that love I knew I had for her from talking online and on the phone. Never give up hope that you will meet, it is totally worth it if you feel that connection with someone, no matter how far away they are.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Witan said:


> Psh, speak for yourself! Once I got comfortable, I would be out there on the dance floor, cutting a rug with all the SAS ladies! :yes


You will not be getting anywhere near my rug with those scissors. :no


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> You will not be getting anywhere near my rug with those scissors. :no


haha, Quality!


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Saw Dempsey has posted in here, now it's my turn to say my half. Dempsey and I met from here. Apparently I was told my one of his friends in tinychat/saschat that Dempsey thought I was cute. I was flattered. i thought I'd get to know him and when I started typing to him on the saschat/tinychat, I found he was a really nice guy and I started falling for him. I think I took more time falling for him, than he did me. At first I was confused with what I felt, whether it was just a crush.
When he told me he wants to come to England and met me, because he loves me, I was really happy and knew he was serious about me.

We get on really well, we talk via Skype and see each other on the webcam. We've been together for like 2 months now, and yeah as Dempsey says in 3 weeks time we'll met and share/spend some days together. Memories that will hopefully stay with me forever.
I am both nervous and excited, because I love him and I've never had a boyfriend or spent time with a boyfriend before. I don't think I am nervous as him though because he's got to do travelling. I feel for him that he has to do it but love him he's doing it for me.

Love you Dempsey


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Dempsey said:


> I think I'll be extremely nervous I've never even been on a plane before but it will be fun. We're both used to talking on the camera and mic now so we don't really type much anymore. We get along really well I can't imagine it not happening in real life.


It's gonna 'happen' in reallife ok, i'll make sure of that!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Awesome. =)


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Besta luck Georgie and Demps. Hope it works out for yee both


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Besta luck Georgie and Demps. Hope it works out for yee both


aww you are sweet, thanks!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

This thread is so heartwarming. I'm not being sarcastic, btw. :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Me and Strawberryjulius are delayin our announcement until she dumps her current boyfriend fer me


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Dub is also having a sex change..I mean, oops, you didn't want me to tell anyone, right?


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

Here is a pic of us from last week when I visited her <3

About the gold... it was a pig necklace of hers that I wore around Kroger and stuff cause I'm awesome like that. 

Kroger is a magical place.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

^ Cute couple =)


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Dempsey said:


> I think I'll be extremely nervous I've never even been on a plane before but it will be fun. We're both used to talking on the camera and mic now so we don't really type much anymore. We get along really well I can't imagine it not happening in real life.


Wow, flying from Australia to the UK for your first plane trip, that is a serious ride. I have a friend from Melbourne who I met while she was an exchange student at my high school. She recently moved to London for a year, I asked her which plane ride was worse-Australia to the US or Australia to Europe?

My first plane ride was from Toronto to Ireland (7-8 hours) so I know how you feel. Nowadays the longest flight I ever have to take is 1 hour. Best of luck to you.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I joined SAS October 10, 2002.

Only 8 years and I still haven't managed to find a GF here, nor anywhere else.

So if you're anywhere near the Milwaukee area, wake up ladies, I'm here and ready.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

thepretender said:


> Here is a pic of us from last week when I visited her <3
> 
> About the gold... it was a pig necklace of hers that I wore around Kroger and stuff cause I'm awesome like that.
> 
> Kroger is a magical place.


aww you two are cute together


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

I met my beautiful girlfriend seastar on here. I'd decided to leave here last autumn, feeling that i'd gotten all I could from this site, but I felt the urge to come back. I'm glad I did because I don't know why but I found myself looking at seastar's profile, and thinking what great tastes in films and music she had, and how lovely a person she sounded. I started talking to her about a film and complimented her on her music tastes, and we got chatting. We sort of lost contact over Christmas, but then at the start of this year she posted on my wall and we got chatting agan 

We've been chatting online ever since, and then one day I saw that there was a Magic Numbers gig coming up in June and I knew that I wanted to take her to it. Normally I wouldn't have the nerve to ask, but I really felt so sure that I wanted to take her, that the sa fell away. To my joy, she said yes  Unfortunately, that gig was postponed, but we went to see Blondie live instead, which was a great day.

So, we decided to meet, and did so on June 11th. I was so nervous, but also so happy when I saw her standing at the train station, waiting for me :heart We've met up as often as we can since then, and I love every second that i'm with her, and miss her every second that we're apart.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thats really cool mate. Nice one!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

thepretender said:


>


I agree with kathy, you two make an adorable couple.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

lastofthekews said:


> I met my beautiful girlfriend seastar on here. I'd decided to leave here last autumn, feeling that i'd gotten all I could from this site, but I felt the urge to come back. I'm glad I did because I don't know why but I found myself looking at seastar's profile, and thinking what great tastes in films and music she had, and how lovely a person she sounded. I started talking to her about a film and complimented her on her music tastes, and we got chatting. We sort of lost contact over Christmas, but then at the start of this year she posted on my wall and we got chatting agan
> 
> We've been chatting online ever since, and then one day I saw that there was a Magic Numbers gig coming up in June and I knew that I wanted to take her to it. Normally I wouldn't have the nerve to ask, but I really felt so sure that I wanted to take her, that the sa fell away. To my joy, she said yes  Unfortunately, that gig was postponed, but we went to see Blondie live instead, which was a great day.
> 
> So, we decided to meet, and did so on June 11th. I was so nervous, but also *so happy when I saw her standing at the train station, waiting for me* :heart We've met up as often as we can since then, and I love every second that i'm with her, and miss her every second that we're apart.


Wow I love this story..it touches my heart, especially the words I've highlighted. Your heart must've melted when you seen her standing there for the first time in the flesh..knowing she was waiting for you.

I think it takes something special to find each other online..and actually stay together after meeting. I wonder what the secret is..in finding somebody online..who likes me as much as I like them?

I would like to believe that one day I too will feel that first special connection with a girl, coming from both directions. Sometimes it just seems so difficult to achieve though..and I dont really know why.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

lastofthekews said:


> I met my beautiful girlfriend seastar on here. I'd decided to leave here last autumn, feeling that i'd gotten all I could from this site, but I felt the urge to come back. I'm glad I did because I don't know why but I found myself looking at seastar's profile, and thinking what great tastes in films and music she had, and how lovely a person she sounded. I started talking to her about a film and complimented her on her music tastes, and we got chatting. We sort of lost contact over Christmas, but then at the start of this year she posted on my wall and we got chatting agan
> 
> We've been chatting online ever since, and then one day I saw that there was a Magic Numbers gig coming up in June and I knew that I wanted to take her to it. Normally I wouldn't have the nerve to ask, but I really felt so sure that I wanted to take her, that the sa fell away. To my joy, she said yes  Unfortunately, that gig was postponed, but we went to see Blondie live instead, which was a great day.
> 
> So, we decided to meet, and did so on June 11th. I was so nervous, but also so happy when I saw her standing at the train station, waiting for me :heart We've met up as often as we can since then, and I love every second that i'm with her, and miss her every second that we're apart.


That's a great story lastofthekews, I was hoping you would post in this thread!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Let me take you by the hand pretty mumma, I want to sing to you baby all night long.


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

lastofthekews said:


> I was so nervous, but also so happy when I saw her standing at the train station, waiting for me :heart


I'll never forget the first time I saw ohpewp in person <3 I stepped off the bus and saw her get out of the car from across the parking lot. I fell in love all over again. ^-^ Then I tripped over the curb. :b


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

thepretender said:


> I'll never forget the first time I saw ohpewp in person <3 I stepped off the bus and saw her get out of the car from across the parking lot. I fell in love all over again. ^-^ Then I tripped over the curb. :b


Awesome lol 

I know Im going to face this one day. Maybe even as early as the start of next year..if I work hard on my self worth and confidence.

Whoever she may be..my heart is gona be absolutely pounding the first time I see her. I know im going to be so nervous and tripping over my words. I dream of it being a moment when we just see each other for the first time in the flesh..and the first thing we do is hug so tightly..as we just know it's so right. Wow im so looking forward to this moment..I know she is out there..and I know this first meet will happen. My heart belongs to somebody..I was born to share it.


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

actionman said:


> Awesome lol
> 
> I know Im going to face this one day. Maybe even as early as the start of next year..if I work hard on my self worth and confidence.
> 
> Whoever she may be..my heart is gona be absolutely pounding the first time I see her. I know im going to be so nervous and tripping over my words. I dream of it being a moment when we just see each other for the first time in the flesh..and the first thing we do is hug so tightly..as we just know it's so right. Wow im so looking forward to this moment..I know she is out there..and I know this first meet will happen. My heart belongs to somebody..I was born to share it.


 that's pretty much how it was, that was the most amazing hug ever. We almost fell to the ground. 

Good luck, man, you'll find her when you least expect it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

You guys are giving me serious heartburn.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

You 2 look like you belong together


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

mbp86 said:


> You 2 look like you belong together


We doooooooo ^-^


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

thepretender said:


> I'll never forget the first time I saw ohpewp in person <3 I stepped off the bus and saw her get out of the car from across the parking lot. I fell in love all over again. ^-^ Then I tripped over the curb. :b


I fell on purpose


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

How can you be close and only meet twice in person? :duck


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

mbp86 said:


> How can you be close and only meet twice in person? :duck


How can people spend every day together yet not be close?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

lastofthekews said:


> I met my beautiful girlfriend seastar on here. I'd decided to leave here last autumn, feeling that i'd gotten all I could from this site, but I felt the urge to come back. I'm glad I did because I don't know why but I found myself looking at seastar's profile, and thinking what great tastes in films and music she had, and how lovely a person she sounded. I started talking to her about a film and complimented her on her music tastes, and we got chatting. We sort of lost contact over Christmas, but then at the start of this year she posted on my wall and we got chatting agan
> 
> We've been chatting online ever since, and then one day I saw that there was a Magic Numbers gig coming up in June and I knew that I wanted to take her to it. Normally I wouldn't have the nerve to ask, but I really felt so sure that I wanted to take her, that the sa fell away. To my joy, she said yes  Unfortunately, that gig was postponed, but we went to see Blondie live instead, which was a great day.
> 
> So, we decided to meet, and did so on June 11th. I was so nervous, but also so happy when I saw her standing at the train station, waiting for me :heart We've met up as often as we can since then, and I love every second that i'm with her, and miss her every second that we're apart.





Dub16 said:


> Thats really cool mate. Nice one!





BetaBoy90 said:


> That's a great story lastofthekews, I was hoping you would post in this thread!


*Ditto - your story really needed to be posted her LotK... it made me smile to read it... thanks for sharing.*


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> I know I will never find anyone...


Going by the picture you posted earlier combined with the lovely fact that you come across as tough as nails lol...Im sure as soon as you drop that guard..men will be falling at your feet. You has skillz too, aint ya :b


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Thats really cool mate. Nice one!





BetaBoy90 said:


> That's a great story lastofthekews, I was hoping you would post in this thread!





caflme said:


> *Ditto - your story really needed to be posted her LotK... it made me smile to read it... thanks for sharing.*


Thanks you guys...we're really happy together. Meeting seastar is the best thing that's ever happened to me :mushy


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

senrab said:


> Wow, flying from Australia to the UK for your first plane trip, that is a serious ride. I have a friend from Melbourne who I met while she was an exchange student at my high school. She recently moved to London for a year, I asked her which plane ride was worse-Australia to the US or Australia to Europe?
> 
> My first plane ride was from Toronto to Ireland (7-8 hours) so I know how you feel. Nowadays the longest flight I ever have to take is 1 hour. Best of luck to you.


My longest flight was the 13 hour sydney to los angeles trip, man where my legs cramped by the time I arrived at LAX lol.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

actionman said:


> Wow I love this story..it touches my heart, especially the words I've highlighted. Your heart must've melted when you seen her standing there for the first time in the flesh..knowing she was waiting for you.
> 
> I think it takes something special to find each other online..and actually stay together after meeting. I wonder what the secret is..in finding somebody online..who likes me as much as I like them?
> 
> I would like to believe that one day I too will feel that first special connection with a girl, coming from both directions. Sometimes it just seems so difficult to achieve though..and I dont really know why.


Thanks actionman. I'll never forget the first time I saw seastar, it was amazing. 

I don't know what the secret is to finding somebody online, all I can say is that you'll know when it feels right. I felt massively attracted to seastar when we spoke online and I knew I wanted to meet her, and then when we did meet I knew I wanted to be with her. I love being with her, and can't stop thinking about her.

Keep believing that it will happen for you actionman, i'd love for you to feel how i'm feeling right now. It will happen


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

That was a really sweet story lastofthekews.

You seem like a great guy so I am really glad you have found someone on here that makes you so happy!


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

I'm really happy for all of us that have found each other through this site 

thepretender & ohpewp, you do look great together.

Dempsey & Georgina 22, I hope you have a great time when you meet. That's brilliant that you're flying all that way to see your girlfriend, Dempsey.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

How come lastofthekews gets a nice foxy lady and I end up with Seamus the flippin Leprechan?

No fair!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> How come lastofthekews gets a nice foxy lady and I end up with Seamus the flippin Leprechan?
> 
> No fair!


I really hope Seamus doesn't read this post.... be happy with what you got:b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I really hope Seamus doesn't read this post.... be happy with what you got:b


:teeth haha, very true. Ah hes a good lil leprechaun really.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

lastofthekews said:


> Thanks actionman. I'll never forget the first time I saw seastar, it was amazing.
> 
> I don't know what the secret is to finding somebody online, all I can say is that you'll know when it feels right. I felt massively attracted to seastar when we spoke online and I knew I wanted to meet her, and then when we did meet I knew I wanted to be with her. I love being with her, and can't stop thinking about her.
> 
> Keep believing that it will happen for you actionman, i'd love for you to feel how i'm feeling right now. It will happen


Thanks very much..this is very kind of you to say. It's really heart warming to hear you describe how much attraction you felt/feel for your lady..and the fact you love being with her and cant stop thinking about her. This is what it's all about for me..your story gives me hope..and im so happy you two are living the dream. I hope you's have many many love filled happy years ahead.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I won't lie, reading this thread hurts. But I am happy for you lucky ones who found each other and are happily together.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

What happened to that oh-so-cute couple that were on previous pages? I don't **** go back, do I?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

odd_one_out said:


> How can people spend every day together yet not be close?


Very good answer.



actionman said:


> Going by the picture you posted earlier combined with the lovely fact that you come across as tough as nails lol...Im sure as soon as you drop that guard..men will be falling at your feet. You has skillz too, aint ya :b


Hehe.


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

I met my boyfriend on here  he saw one of my posts and added me on Facebook, we got chatting and found we had a lot in common. We liked each other so decided to meet up in person, he travelled up to see me  so we became bf and gf and are very happy together  it's so nice having someone that understands exactly how it is for me in a social situation


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

RaspberrySpider said:


> I met my boyfriend on here  he saw one of my posts and added me on Facebook, we got chatting and found we had a lot in common. We liked each other so decided to meet up in person, he travelled up to see me  so we became bf and gf and are very happy together  it's so nice having someone that understands exactly how it is for me in a social situation


O wow, I had no idea. Congrats .


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm kinda jealous of people who find someone on here. But at the same time, I'm not sure I'm a believer.


----------

